# proposé aux accompagnants



## JME

Bonjour.

Je dois traduire cette phrase:

" Après la rencontre (de tennis) un repas sera offert aux joueurs et *proposés* aux *accompagnants* pour 15 euros"

"Na de wedstrijd, zal een maaltijd aan de spelers aangeboden worden, en aan de *begeleiders* voor 15 euros *voorgesteld*"


----------



## Lopes

Hallo, 
hoewel mijn Frans niet zo best is denk ik dat je deze zin het beste vrij kan vertalen: 

"Na de wedstrijd zal de spelers een (gratis) maatlijd aangeboden worden, die voor de begeleiders 15 euro kost."

Voor de goede vertaling van accompagnants is er meer context nodig.


----------



## JME

Lopes said:


> Hallo,
> hoewel mijn Frans niet zo best is denk ik dat je deze zin het beste vrij kan vertalen:
> 
> "Na de wedstrijd zal de spelers een (gratis) maatlijd aangeboden worden, die voor de begeleiders 15 euro kost."
> 
> Voor de goede vertaling van accompagnants is er meer context nodig.


 
Hallo Lopes,

les accompagnants sont les personnes, épouses ou autres supporters, qui vont venir avec les joueurs.

Merci

JM


----------



## Joannes

JME said:


> les accompagnants sont les personnes, épouses ou autres supporters, qui vont venir avec les joueurs.


*Partners* au lieu de *begeleiders* alors.

A propos, petite faute de frappe de Lopes: c'est *maaltijd*.


----------



## HKK

Joannes said:


> *Partners* au lieu de *begeleiders* alors.



Pas d'accord Partners zou _les autres supporters_ uitsluiten. Je hebt maar één partner.


----------



## Lopes

Misschien gezelschap of aanhang? Al komt dat laatste vaker voor bij familiebijeenkomsten (Tante Truus met aanhang)


----------



## HKK

Waarom niet gewoon supporters? Ik zou denken dat als je met iemand meegaat naar een tennismatch, dat je dan toch wel zou supporteren


----------



## Espadachin

Sorry als ik het niet heb gezien, maar waar in de oorspronkelijke zin staat "gratuit" ou mieux que ça ne coûte rien?  Volgens mij zouden zij alle moeten betalen, toch?  

Supporters kan ook gewone fans betekenen, dus ben ik met je hier niet eens. 

Dus "Na de wedstrijd zal een maaltijd aan de spelers en hun begeleiders/gezelschap aangeboden worden voor 15 euros."


----------



## HKK

Je hebt helemaal gelijk. Eén ding: euros euro


----------



## Lopes

Espadachin said:


> Sorry als ik het niet heb gezien, maar waar in de oorspronkelijke zin staat "gratuit" ou mieux que ça ne coûte rien?  Volgens mij zouden zij alle moeten betalen, toch?



Dat staat er inderdaad niet, het leek me onzinnig 2 verschillende werkwoorden te gebruiken als ze dan hetzelfde betekenen, dus ik nam maar aan dat het voor de spelers gratis zou zijn. (Assumption is the mother of all F*Ups..)


----------



## JME

Merci à tous 

JM


----------

